# log lake



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone know howe to get ot log lake I think off yellow river


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

RB, 

Easy directions.....get off I10 at Holt and you are on Log Lake Road....Turn right (south) and you'll go 5-6 miles and run into Guest Lake boat ramp (free of charge). If you are looking at the water from the ramp go to the left, if you go right, there is log jam after log jam...Nice little ramp, would not take a boat bigger then 16 ft down there....Good luck and lets see a post w/ pics brother:clap


----------

